# "Call Ended"



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyway to disable that alert? I like that my iPhone will give me directions through the speakers, but it is quite annoying that it says "Call Ended" after each direction.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Aw 101..................


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I plug my phone through the 3.5MM and i just hear it over the speaker when i use GPS, but awaiting the reply. Would be nice to disable it.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

brian v said:


> Aw 101..................


What?


----------

